# Any1 ever made an Incubator out of Wood?



## cheshiregeckos (Jun 19, 2010)

Has any1 ever made an Incubator out of wood? If so any tips would be great as I am looking into making one... I have the unit in place, but what do i need to line it with etc, would it need polystyrene or plastic lining inside?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i made my double male/female from melamine faced mdf lined with inch thick insulating foam, with a bottom mounted heat mat, i also made SIM containers from 12" x 12" 'sandwitch' containers and a cnc machined perspex grid that is scooped to hold eggs still, the sandwich boxes are also insulated with polystirene on the four sides, the lids of the incubator are double glazed perspex panels, it holds very acurate temps, i get under a degree of fluctuation








this is an old pic , the sand has been taken out and the custom SIM containers fill the space well, i'll try to do some updated pics if you are interested,


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yea built one out of plywood years ago when I was breeding pythons, I stuck 25mm jablite or "polysyreen" sheeting on the inside used a small greenhouse tube heater and a pulse stat, made a framework door with perspex as a window, 5 shelves made of metal mesh on a frame, with a bowl of water on the bottom one for humidity, had for years and it worked a treat,
nowadays its just easier to get one of those big glass fronted wine or drinks chillers and convert that.


----------



## cheshiregeckos (Jun 19, 2010)

boywonder said:


> i made my double male/female from melamine faced mdf lined with inch thick insulating foam, with a bottom mounted heat mat, i also made SIM containers from 12" x 12" 'sandwitch' containers and a cnc machined perspex grid that is scooped to hold eggs still, the sandwich boxes are also insulated with polystirene on the four sides, the lids of the incubator are double glazed perspex panels, it holds very acurate temps, i get under a degree of fluctuation
> image
> this is an old pic , the sand has been taken out and the custom SIM containers fill the space well, i'll try to do some updated pics if you are interested,


Yeah some updated pics would be great  And if you ever think of selling it let me know I would be highly interested. The one im converting is a pine Bedside Cabinet 2 draw, big enough for Leo eggs, I have incubators like the Herp II etc and homemade ones from Poly boxes but I want to try make a wooden one just as Project! I will of course incubate 2-3 eggs in there see how far we get if a great result then I shall add it to the other incubators 

Thanks


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i'm in charge of a machine shop at a big manufacturing firm, i run lots of cnc machinery including beam saws, cnc router, cnc drilling, spindle moulders and automated edge banding as well as some plastic forming equipment if you would like something built to your spec,
i'm only in southport


----------



## cheshiregeckos (Jun 19, 2010)

boywonder said:


> i'm in charge of a machine shop at a big manufacturing firm, i run lots of cnc machinery including beam saws, cnc router, cnc drilling, spindle moulders and automated edge banding as well as some plastic forming equipment if you would like something built to your spec,
> i'm only in southport


 
That would be great, Do you have an email address so can email you a pic of the Unit I am converting into an incubator? And will give you the measurements also. Please pm me with email.

Thanks


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

cheshiregeckos said:


> Has any1 ever made an Incubator out of wood? If so any tips would be great as I am looking into making one... I have the unit in place, but what do i need to line it with etc, would it need polystyrene or plastic lining inside?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i would go for the herp 2 incubator i have had 100 percent on this great bit kit would reccomend to anyone : victory: : victory:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

boywonder said:


> i'm in charge of a machine shop at a big manufacturing firm, i run lots of cnc machinery including beam saws, cnc router, cnc drilling, spindle moulders and automated edge banding as well as some plastic forming equipment if you would like something built to your spec,
> i'm only in southport


 
God your posh Ste! you can make me a nice double one for sept when you come down! (only kidding),

this is one of mine

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/535173-zoomed-reptibator-any-good.html

and it works a treat ha ha as you can see in my albums.


----------



## cheshiregeckos (Jun 19, 2010)

candycane said:


> i would go for the herp 2 incubator i have had 100 percent on this great bit kit would reccomend to anyone : victory: : victory:


 
I have 7 Herp 2 Incubators but im building a wooden one as a project.


----------



## ashmellor (Apr 5, 2008)

boywonder said:


> i'm in charge of a machine shop at a big manufacturing firm, i run lots of cnc machinery including beam saws, cnc router, cnc drilling, spindle moulders and automated edge banding as well as some plastic forming equipment if you would like something built to your spec,
> i'm only in southport


do you by any chance do pvc extrusion? 
looking for a load of glass runners :2thumb:


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

i have 10 also all full :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> God your posh Ste! you can make me a nice double one for sept when you come down! (only kidding),
> 
> this is one of mine
> 
> ...


 
zoo med make great equipment, i would guess their incubators are well tested in case any yanks sue for loss of eggs, i can't afford to buy my incubators so i make my own lol



ashmellor said:


> do you by any chance do pvc extrusion?
> looking for a load of glass runners :2thumb:


 
i could make glass runners, mine would be made from pvc billet not extruded , but its not cost effective, they are on fleabay for a quid a foot


----------



## cheshiregeckos (Jun 19, 2010)

candycane said:


> i have 10 also all full :2thumb: :2thumb:


They are great, Can't fault them in anyway or my homemade ones 100% hatch rate in them what has gone in has come out a very healthy hatchling. Got some more hatclings due out of couple over the next week or so 

Mack snows they are


----------



## stigler (Mar 7, 2010)

*incubator*

i built myne out of a bed side draw set filled all holes put glass on runners like a viv set up with a 150watt bulb with a computer fan in and a shelf to put rubs on 100% so far had 6 clutches in it works a treat


----------

